# Triple monitors (2xDVI, 1xHDMI) on 6950?



## Drazuam (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what I'm trying to do: I have an ATI radeon hd 6950 (xfx?), and I'm trying to run three "monitors" off of it. I've got two monitors hooked up right now through DVI, and I'm trying to get my TV, which has inputs for VGA and HDMI to run as a third monitor (for movies and the like).

I'm not to familiar with a lot of technical terms as far as graphics goes, so I had a good bit of trouble just googling the problem... Could anyone here help me out?

If it helps, I can't even get my TV to run alongside a monitor, or even by itself, let alone triple-monitors (termology?) Also, my two monitors are 1920x1080, and my TV is 720p (if that helps)

thanks!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats a dual out=put card , not triple. You would have to disable one of your monitors to activate the tv. Only cards in that series with display ports can actually be capable of triple displays


----------



## Drazuam (Aug 9, 2011)

My card has two mini-display ports. Is that what you're talking about? Is there anything I can do with that?


----------



## Drazuam (Aug 9, 2011)

Would this work?
Mini DisplayPort to HDMI adapter


----------



## Drazuam (Aug 9, 2011)

*Three Monitors on a 6950*

*update*

Okay so here's the deal- I have an idea of how to set this up but I'm not sure it will work. I have two Identical monitors and a 720p hdtv I want to hook up. The HDTV is in a separate-ish area from the monitors, but I'd like to be able to put movies on it from my computer. Basically, it's off to the right of my desk, so I can wire it up pretty nicely. So here's the set up, do you think it will work?

1 monitor with DVI
1 monitor with Active Display Port to DVI (have yet to buy the adapter)
1 HDTV with HDMI out

My card has two mini dp's out, two dvi's out, and one hdmi out (at least). Will this setup work? I also have a display port to hdmi converter if need be.

Basically, I just need to know whether or not to buy the $33 active display port to dvi adapter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Eyefinity is usually 3 identical monitors that display a single image spanned across them > Set Up


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that the 6xxx and higher cards (with DP's) would support 3 monitors. The DVI/HDMI ports can drive 2 and the DP's can drive 1 (or vice versa).


----------



## Drazuam (Aug 9, 2011)

That's also what I thought... Can I run three monitors without eyefinity?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dual Is all I've seen > HIS 6850 Fan 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/2xDVI/DP < HD 6800 Series < Desktop Graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards unless using the mini-displayport or an active displayport monitor with eyefinity.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Everything I'm finding is saying that you can use 3 monitors (and more depending on the exact version of card you are using). You will need to use at least one monitor with a DP port, or an active DP adapter. And it appears you will need to use Eyefinity. However, they can be varying resolutions and orientations.


----------

